# DWA Handling Course



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I notice there are a lot of people interested in this sort of thing but not many courses available. A friend of mine is organising a course involving demonstrations from very experienced handlers,private keepers and zoologists, and a lecture from a doctor from the tropical medicine school in Liverpool. Also the course would give you the opportunity to handle venomous reptiles in a safe, controlled environment. If anyone is interested give me a PM or email.


----------



## tumble (Jan 11, 2007)

*dwa*

pmd you!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

PM'd you back I'll let you know final details asap.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

how much will it cost?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

dammit!! its in liverpool


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I wish there were more of these courses available locally... everything seems miles away from me but I'd like to do some.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

same here


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

id be interested for sure.... if ya could let us know more info


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Will get final details posted up as soon as I find out from my mate should be up and running in a month or so and be available throughout the year depending on how succesful they are.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

som1 pm me please, lol i want to do it ..


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

PM Andy... he will get back to you when he knows more.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> PM Andy... he will get back to you when he knows more.


pmed already, its just there was loads flying around and i was confuzzaled...


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

hi very interested in the course can u send me details, always wanted to get in hots this is a perfect opportunity


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Just to let everyone who has PM'd me know the course should be available soon my mate is just finalising a few details so should have more info for youall by the end of the week.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Elaphe said:


> dammit!! its in liverpool


Do you not know anyone around your area that keeps hots?


----------

